# Burned-Over District



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know why and how the Burned-over District was such a breeding ground for cults. Any links on where I can read about the Burned-over District?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 7, 2006)

The book Revival and Revivalism (Iain H. Murray) refers to the Burned-over (or Burned-out?) District and offers some explanation. I read the book some years ago and if I remember correctly it referred to a large area that had been covered by the Finnian "revivals" in the 1800's.


----------

